# Help with plant id



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

In late August this year, I noticed my bee were all over this plant/shrub a few streets over. Thinking about planting some next year, but don't know what it is. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Fallopia japonica or Japanese Knotweed. Can become a nuisance as it reseeds readily.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I knew someone on this site would be able to tell me. Thanks, ruthiesbees, for the ID! I did some reading about it, and maybe, on second thought, I won't plant any. It's listed as one of the 100 most invasive species by the World Conservation Union. My bees sure do love it, though.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Someone with a lot more bee knowledge than myself once said "invasive species = bee plant".


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Aren't honey bees themselves invasive and non-native? Didn't they come over on the boat in the 1700's and then spread throughout the country?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

yup. seems to be the case.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Eddie Honey said:


> Aren't honey bees themselves invasive and non-native? Didn't they come over on the boat in the 1700's and then spread throughout the country?


So did we........


----------

